# Ducato Central Locking



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

HI there

Anyone au fait with the CL system on the Ducato. Mine has stopped working. If I click the "bipper" the lights flash as if it were arming and again when disarming. However, no action on the CL system. I am assuming that this is the immobiliser part working. Is this correct?

How easy is it to repair/replace the CL mechanism. I, again assume, that it is the central unit that is at fault as there is no action on any of the three doors.

Whereabouts is the central unit located, and are there any tests I can carry out on it. 

I can be quite handy with a multimeter so don't be scared to talk "tech".

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Phil

Is yours based on the X2/50 Fiat? If so, there's a button on the dashboard to activate the central locking system. Does that work? Could it be that your fob has 'forgotten' the alarm code? Do you have another key fob with CL buttons on it?

Gerald


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Is there no movement what so ever when you press the buttons, either a relay clicking or a solenoid trying to move? 

what about the button on the centre of the dash does that work?

if not i'd first hunt out the fuse because even if the locks are not operating they will or should make a small noise if they are trying to.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This may be a daft suggestion (_It has been known_! :roll: ) but are all your doors closing properly?

Ours is a Peugeot, but is sure to be the same, and it refuses to lock if the doors are not securely closed. It flashes, but that's all it does.

Perhaps the latch mechanism on one of your doors has worn or needs adjustment, or maybe your habitation door is warped a bit (as so many seem to be!!!) and the contacts there are not closing properly.

Dave


----------



## philmccann (Jun 14, 2005)

HI again

Sorry for the slow response. Don't have much spare time at the mo'. However, tried it again today. There IS a slight response when the "bipper' is pressed, however, only ONCE did this result in something at the doors. Otherwise only a kind of clicking from within the dashboard.
Even when there was some action at the doors, they did not actually lock.
I have changed the battery in the handset.

Is it a "standard" Ducato handset.It is black, oval, only one of the two buttons is marked, on the rear it says "Veni, Vidi, Vici". Both sets of keys I have are the same.

Every time I operate it the relays click and the lights work but only once today did I hear a noise at the doors, and even then they did n ot lock.

Any advice welcome

p.s. there is no button on the dashboard.......

Doors appear to be closed properly......

Tried both fobs......


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

Is there a way of locking the doors manually from inside? or even outside with the key?

My idea would be to remove the fuse to the central locking and then lock it all manually (from inside) make sure it's all locked properly, plungers right down and then replace the fuse. 

If one of the actuators has become confused it may stop the others working or put them all out of line, ie one thinks it's locked so when you press the button for lock, it says i am, and the others don't do anything.


----------

